

Why ‘Sign Up’ and ‘Sign In’ Button Labels Confuse Users - bankerofpawns
http://uxmovement.com/buttons/why-sign-up-and-sign-in-button-labels-confuse-users/

======
ecesena
We also use 'Join', especially with buttons for social accounts where the
behavior is not clear (if you need to sign up, you're redirect to the signup
form, while if you're already registered, you get immediately logged in).

